# Hygetropin black tops



## Geordie81 (Oct 22, 2020)

Hi all

I've recently got some more Gh

hyge black tops, checked the code on the site on the box and all checked out ok

however I know the .cn site says anything but there's is fake.

had anyone used the ones in the picture below or had them tested ?


----------



## Meadey (Oct 18, 2020)

Also interested as my guy has there for a reasonable price


----------



## Hong Kong phooey (Aug 4, 2019)

Geordie81 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've recently got some more Gh
> 
> ...


 It's legit mate.

I've been using hygetropin for the last 8 weeks and it's very good.I was using ansomone prior to that,and I haven't noticed any difference between the two.only difference is the price,with hyge being a lot cheaper.


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

These are the legit ones

The .CN ones are the crap ones, should always say just "HYGENE" I'm the bottom corner, I'd steer clear of anything that has . Anything after the name


----------



## Superlash (May 19, 2017)

Hi these hygene ones in the bottom right hand corner are good, I've tested these ones with the gh test strips, twice now, and there all good pal

ive posted the result pictures on here in the peptides section awhile back

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/338081-hygetropin-200iu-hygene-test-results/?do=embed


----------



## Andydxb (Dec 17, 2021)

Geordie81 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've recently got some more Gh
> 
> ...


Hi mate

I’ve just purchased this exact product. Didn’t realise the vials are powder. What do you mix is with to make it injectable? Thanks


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Andydxb said:


> Hi mate
> 
> I’ve just purchased this exact product. Didn’t realise the vials are powder. What do you mix is with to make it injectable? Thanks


Best thing would be to mix it with your favourite drink and just neck the lot 

That’s all it’s good for anyway as hyge black tops are fookin wank these days m8


----------

